# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Fletëarresti për Fatmir Limaj, akuzohet për krime lufte

## Nice_Boy

Prishtinë, 28 prill - Policia e EULEX-it bastis Ministrinë e Transportit  dhe prona të kreut të kësaj ministrie, Fatmir Limajt. Burime të portalit, Koha Net  kanë bërë të ditur se pretekst i bastisjes është dyshimi se ministri Limaj është i përfshirë në afera korruptive me rastin e disa aktiviteteve të prokurimit.
Po për këtë shkak, burimet theksojnë se janë bastisur edhe tri kompani përfituese të tenderëve të kësaj Ministrie.
Pa përmendur rastin konkret,  Policia e EULEX-it ka njoftuar se  ka bastisur sot disa lokacione, në kuadër të hetimeve që udhëhiqen nga Zyra e Prokurorit Special në Kosovë.
Sot në orën 15:55, Departamenti Ekzekutiv i Policisë së EULEX-it ka bastisur disa lokacione në rrethinë dhe brenda Prishtinës. Kjo është pjesë e vazhdës së hetimeve që udhëhiqen nga Zyra e Prokurorit Special në Kosovë (PSRK), thuhet në komunikatën e shkurtër të shtypit të lëshuar, disa minuta pas aksionit, nga Zyra e Informacionit e EULEX-it.
Një ditë më parë për arrestime të niveleve të larta dhe për ndërrime të reja në institucionet e Kosovës ka paralajmëruar shefi i ICO-së, Pieter Feith, gjatë një ligjërate në Universitetin Amerikan. Edhe më herët gazeta Koha Ditore pati paralajmëruar se Feith i kishte kërkuar kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi largimin e një ministri, të një dikasteri të rëndësishëm në Qeverinë e Kosovës.

----------


## fattlumi

Siq e thote edhe antari i nderuar i ketij forumi Malsori,ka nisur te hiqet korja dhe te dalin lakrat.
Ky eshte veq fillimi.Si duket Thaci do te shpetoj pa therre ne kembe,sepse kot nuk e ka pasur pseudonimin "gjarperi".

----------


## derjansi

hec e merre vesht ket pun

kret lamsh

----------


## Nice_Boy

Prishtinë, 28 prill (E plotësuar) - *Policia e EULEX-it bastis Ministrinë e Transportit  dhe prona të familjes së kreut të kësaj ministrie, Fatmir Limajt. Burime të portalit, Koha Net  kanë bërë të ditur se Policia e EULEX-it ka bastisur sot në qendër të Prishtinës banesën në të cilën jeton vëllai i ministrit të Transportit, Fatmir Limaj, Florim Limaj. Forca të shumta të njësive speciale të Policisë së EULEX-it për rreth një orë kanë bllokuar kompleksin e banesave tek kinemaja ABC, ku jeton familja Limaj. Sipas këtyre burimeve, pretekst i bastisjes është dyshimi se ministri Limaj është i përfshirë në afera korruptive me rastin e disa aktiviteteve të prokurimit.*
Po për këtë shkak, burimet theksojnë se janë bastisur edhe tri kompani përfituese të tenderëve të kësaj Ministrie.
Pa përmendur rastin konkret,  Policia e EULEX-it ka njoftuar se  ka bastisur sot disa lokacione, në kuadër të hetimeve që udhëhiqen nga Zyra e Prokurorit Special në Kosovë.
“Sot në orën 15:55, Departamenti Ekzekutiv i Policisë së EULEX-it ka bastisur disa lokacione në rrethinë dhe brenda Prishtinës. Kjo është pjesë e vazhdës së hetimeve që udhëhiqen nga Zyra e Prokurorit Special në Kosovë (PSRK)”, thuhet në komunikatën e shkurtër të shtypit të lëshuar, disa minuta pas aksionit, nga Zyra e Informacionit e EULEX-it.
Një ditë më parë për arrestime të niveleve të larta dhe për shkarkime të reja nga institucionet e Kosovës ka paralajmëruar shefi i ICO-së, Pieter Feith, gjatë një ligjërate në Universitetin Amerikan. Edhe më herët gazeta Koha Ditore pati paralajmëruar se Feith i kishte kërkuar kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi largimin e një ministri, të një dikasteri të rëndësishëm në Qeverinë e Kosovës.  
Në lidhje me këtë bastisje para pak momentesh ka reaguar ministri i Brendshëm i Kosovës, Bajram Rexhepi, ka njoftuar KTV. Ai ka thënë se nuk ka informacione se për kë është duke hetuar Policia e EULEX-it, porse ai mbështet fuqishëm luftën kundër krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit, nga kushdo qoftë që bëhet.

----------


## Bardhi

E pa besueshme, po na del se te gjithe po bijne ne grack, per pos Thaqit. 
Athue aj e ka intelegjencen 9 here me te madhe se te tjeret.
Po qysh spo ju vjen inati bile, atyre per rreth, te cilet jane edhe doktora shkencash.
Po lune me ta si maca me miun, thone populli.

----------


## L-7

Kjo  eshte  rezulta  i  takimit  thaqi -Kermabo  te  premten  ne  mes  te  katë   mureve  në  prokurorin  speciale  te  EULEXIT, dhe  kjo   ka  qenë   e  ditur  se  do  kan  me  ra  ne  kurth .

----------


## bela70

Te na thojn ,"ku me jau shkru mo" kan prit teper besa ,o duft shum ma heret me mar ksi hapash,se jon tranu krejt prej pareve e sjon ka shohin ne sy hiq,spo e shohin qe poplli buk spo muj ngihet e kta ton me gjipa e darka dreka ,si meju pas lon baba ato pare...veq kthethuni mrapa nja 10 vjet e kqyreni qa kan pas ather(skan pas as klina ne b..yth) etash jan pshtill me dukat e me pasuni spojadin skejin...so fjala veq per thaq e lim ktu po per ton kta politikant ton njejt jon.

Iniciativ shum e mir ,e sosht problem masi po pretendojn se sikan durt e perlyta ateher ska problem po ja lojm drejtsis ,tash shihet kush qysh e qka ika durt a?!!!

----------


## guri79

E shihni se nuk paska qen propagand e Ramushit

----------


## guri79

[Gimche]Poezitë e Ramush Haradinajt nuk pinë ujë tek ne[/Gimche]

Me fal Gmiche, poezi, jo propagand  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## veli44

Mbledhje e jashtëzakonshme e Qeverisë dhe e PDK-së

Publikuar: Sot, më 28 prill 2010




Prishtinë, 28 prill  Bastisja e Ministrisë së Transportit dhe e pronave të familjes së ministrit Fatmir Limaj nga ana e policisë së EULEX-it, ka nxitur një numër aktivitetesh në institucionet e Kosovës, në përfaqësitë diplomatike të akredituara në Kosovë dhe në subjektin politik prej nga vjen ministri Limaj. Sado që ende nuk ka ndonjë informacion zyrtar më të hollësishëm rreth këtyre aktiviteteve, nga burime të ndryshme jozyrtare, merret vesh se pak qaste pas bastisjes ka pasuar një mbledhje e jashtëzakonshme e Qeverisë së Kosovës, ku është parë të shkojë edhe ministri Fatmir Limaj. Raportohet se pas kësaj mbledhje, kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka vazhduar takimin me ambasadorin amerikan në Kosovë Cristopher Dell dhe me disa ambasadorë të tjerë të huaj në Kosovë, të cilit takim në ndërkohë  iu ka bashkangjitur edhe ministri Fatmir Limaj.
Në ndërkohë, sipas burimeve, ka filluar edhe një mbledhje e PDK-së, në selinë e kësaj partie, ku janë parë duke shkuar një numër anëtarësh me peshë të PDK-së.
Nuk ka ende ndonjë njoftim zyrtar rreth këtyre aktiviteteve. 


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
1,2,3....filloi

----------


## G-2

lapi a ban me dite keta vllaznit limaj ka e moren gjith keto prona dhe ket pasuri!!

lapi kur e gjith kosova e din se baba i tij i ndjeri ka ken nje pensionist i lodhun dhe kurr nuk ka mundur ti ushqei me buke that femijet e vet e tash keta plot prona !!

hashim thaqi ja rrasi athere ne slloveni edhe tash ne kosove po kjo eshte kogja e thelle se ketu nuk bahet fjale veq per korrupsion ketu behet fjal edhe per vrasje ,krime te luftes etj !!

edhe azem sylen e rrehi dje thaqi edhe sot ja nguli fatmjerit dhe krejt  vellazerve limaj jo baco me  hashim thaqin nuk mundet te shtyhet kishnareka e malisheva !!

tash sipas nje shoku tim qe eshte  ne kryesi te pdk-se me qoje nje sms dhe me tha se lam dreqi po shkon jane kap se kush duhet te dorzohet e kush duhet te vazhdoi jeten politike mafioze!!

lapi dhe gimqoja me dhimsen se po bejn mund kot e ata padronat e tyre i ka rrok stuhija e haramit!!

----------


## guri79

As Hashimi nuk i do ti shpeton "stuhis e haramit" dhe as qifti yt G2, me gjitha keqardhjet hipokrite qe mundesh mi vjell neper forume, as ti vëlla , besom .

----------


## G-2

> As Hashimi nuk i do ti shpeton "stuhis e haramit" dhe as qifti yt G2, me gjitha keqardhjet hipokrite qe mundesh mi vjell neper forume, as ti vëlla , besom .


po ekrem jashari  a do ti shpeton ksaj furtune me xhavit halitin e azem sylen!!

ma me deshire kisha pas te prononcohet grepi dora vet se ai i tjerr holl keto hesape ne kete kohe stuhishe!!

----------


## veli44

> G-2
> 
> tash sipas nje shoku tim qe eshte  ne kryesi te pdk-se me qoje nje sms dhe me tha se lam dreqi po shkon jane kap se kush duhet te dorzohet e kush duhet te vazhdoi jeten politike mafioze!!
> 
> !


------------------------------------

nuk jane duke e zgjedhur rektorin aty me sms aty eshte trashe puna tash me telefonoi nje shoke nga Dubrava ,tri dhoma ne njesin e veqante jane duke u bere gati...

----------


## guri79

Pse po me pyet, a po te dhimben ? keta jan argat e Thaqit, natyrisht qe vlen e njejta per ta *& Co.*

----------


## G-2

> ------------------------------------
> 
> nuk jane duke e zgjedhur rektorin aty me sms aty eshte trashe puna tash me telefonoi nje shoke nga Dubrava ,tri dhoma ne njesin e veqante jane duke u bere gati...



pajtohem me ty zoteri veli 44 por une mendoi se kjo eshte nje lufte brenda llojit dhe nuk eshte me rendsi se kush shkon e kush rron  sepse kjo ka qen e ditme !!

keta "qlirimtaret" tash po kallxojne se duhet me honger kosoven pllam um pllame por me siguri se harami ka me ua  zene frymen!!

 hashim thaqi eshte duke ua mihe dheun nen kembe fatmir limajt, azem syles, xhavit halitit e do tjerve qe kishe ja kane marr ftyren pdk!!

----------


## mesuesi_1

djema ..... me shqeteson shume fakti qe nje pjese ketu ne forum po gezohen per kete qe ka ndodhur sot ne Kosove me Ministrin e transporteve ..... 

ka dicka qe nuk eshte shume qarte me ju ..... nga njera ane leshoni alarme per Albin Kurtin te cilin Eulex-i kerkon ta arrestoje .... dhe nga ana tjeter gezoheni per Limaj-n qe po Eulex-i i ka bastisur shtepine ..... 

nuk ka asgje per tu gezuar po eshte shume per tu shqetesuar kur shohim se polizet e huaj vijne dhe arrestojne apo bastisin shtepite e qeveritareve dhe qytetareve kosovare ....

shume keq ....  kam kujtuar se Bracet, Ballat e te tjere i kemi vetem ne ne Shqiperi po me c'po shoh nuk qenkan vetem nga kjo ane e kufirit.

----------


## Hard_Style

> djema ..... me shqeteson shume fakti qe nje pjese ketu ne forum po gezohen per kete qe ka ndodhur sot ne Kosove me Ministrin e transporteve .....


..... jo nuk eshte kjo hera e par qe Proserbet i gezohen arrestimev te clirimtarve ...jo jo shum her ju kan gezuar....

*- me kujtohet nji rast kur e arrestuan te njejtin person Fatmir limen dhe e ederguan ne Hag , at nate partia Pro Serbe "LDK" festonte me muzik live ne nji restorant....*

...seshte e quditshme asgje perher armiku i shqiptarve  eshte gezuar ne keto raste...

----------


## fattlumi

O mesues ,po mundohem te te pergjigjem.
Nga njera ane nuk mund te terhiqesh ndonje paralele ne mes Shqiperise dhe Kosoves sa i perket ketyre qe i permende ti.
Nuk i gezohet askush faktit qe bastiset dikush ose arrestohet dikush.E mira do te kishte qene mos te jene keto krime ekonomike ose edhe politike qe te mos beheshin keto bastisje ose arrestime.
90%  e popullit te Kosoves e di qe ka pasur keqperdorime financiare,mirepo problemi eshte ku te gjindej ai prokuror trim shqiptar qe ta bastis nje"clirimtar"ose ta padis per diqka.
Mesues ,ne Kosove drejtesia kosovare e udhehiqur nga shqiptaret eshte ZERO,pra ska.Egzistojne me mijera lende te pazgjidhura nga keta gjygjtare shqiptar,sepse jane korruptuar ,e besa edhe jane kercenuar.Eshte dashur qe te vij nje mision evropian pikerisht me te vetmin qellim,sipas tyre vendosjen e rendit dhe ligjit ne Kosove.
Drejtesia duhet te vihet ne rend,qofte per Albinin qe e permend ti ose qofte per pushtetaret ,pra per kushdoqofte  populli pret drejtesia te vihet ne rend,dhe ky shtet i ri te kete nje rreuge te sigurt per integrime.
Nuk e kane ndermen dhe nuk eshte e logjikshme qe populli i Kosoves qe aq shume vuajti te pres 50 vite per drejtesi ose mireqenje.
Ky popull meriton dinjitet,e jo pseudopatriotizma falso.Keshtu eshte puna.

----------


## fattlumi

*"Do te vazhdoje punen ne ministri dhe nuk do te jap doreheqje,dhe se jam i gatshem te jap pergjegjesi para drejtesise"* ,ka thene Fatmir Limaj ne nje konference per shtyp e cila sapo perfundoi.

----------

